

CTF365 Real Time Cyber Attacks Map - kerosen

Hi everybody<p>CTF365 it’s a “Security Training Platform for IT industry with a focus on Security Professionals, System Administrators and Web Developers”. The Platform implements CTF (Capture The Flag) concepts and leverages gamification mechanics to improve retention rate and speed up the learning&#x2F;training curve.<p>Because of its Security Gamification Engine, CTF365 makes InfoSec trainings become, entertaining, challenging, community driven with continuous improvement and hands on<p>We&#x27;ve manage to implement CTF365 Real Time Cyber Attacks that shows everything is happening on the platform.<p>It shows all the attacks and connected users on the platform http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ctf365.com&#x2F;pages&#x2F;map.<p>Blinking dots = CTF365 VPN connected users
Blue Balloons = Fortresses (servers) build by our users
Blue Doted Lines = The attacks<p>It&#x27;s an work in progress and works on Chrome and IE. There are some bugs in Firefox. Also we&#x27;ll add some gamification things in the future like most active users, perform levels and so on. Things that can help companies to see their employees improvements.<p>Any feedback would be more than welcomed.
======
nivertech
so these attacks are not real?

~~~
kerosen
Those attacks are real on our platform. There are teams around the world, that
have build servers on our platform and attack each other while defend their
servers. It shows you who attacks whom.

~~~
nivertech
Can those servers act as honeypots and attract real attacks too?

~~~
kerosen
No! Not that it can't but because not this is its primary scope. It act like a
private network where you can connect via VPN and start practice your hacking
skills against real users and servers and not "vulnerable by design" ones as
you find in any traditional penetration testing lab.

